# Unmotivated Buck



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

I have a beautiful, stunning, sweet Satin Cream buck that I cannot wait to get babies from...however, he is remarkably unmotivated when it comes to, er, doing the deed. I've had him in with four does (two at a time) for a month each time and...nothing. He'll sniff them, pursue them for about three steps, then give up and eat or sleep. He likes to be held, burrow in the bedding, sleep, and to eat. He doesn't crawl/explore, play, etc. nearly as much as my other mice.

In an attempt to rouse "studly hormones" I put another male in a wire cage next to his, he sniffed once and then went back to sleep.

I've had him quite some time, he is shiny, fat and healthy looking so I can't imagine he's sick. Honestly, he acts as if he were neutered (which he isn't).

Does anyone have any similar experiences with a buck/any tips? Thanks!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

If he is fat that could be the reason, make sure your not over feeding him and get him out to run about.
it could be a hormonal problem causing the lack of interest and also the fatness.
Maby give him a break from the girls for a month then try again
Have you tryed putting him in with the does? Being on there turf may wake him up a bit.

But other than showing him some educational films can't realy think of anything else to try.


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

A tip I've read but not tried is to put him in another bucks cage, you remove the buck, obviously, but don't clean the cage out, then put him & the does in. Apparently, the smell of the other buck stirs him into action.


----------

